# Gurren Lagann



## Koori Renchuu (Apr 4, 2009)

Who here likes it?  I love it.

The music is epic and the storyline is GLORIOUS!


----------



## Butterfree (Apr 4, 2009)

Hee, I love it. The later episodes are quite possibly the most utterly epic anything dreamt up by anyone ever. I mean, come on. _Galaxy shurikens._ Also, relatedly, this.

Aside from the epic, Kamina is hot and manly and shirtless. :o And the entire spiral energy thing is surprisingly interesting and well thought out for an anime this silly (though it is evolutionobabble).


----------



## spaekle (Apr 4, 2009)

I've seen up to like episode 13 or something; I need to watch the rest. 

The art is completely kickass. :D Love the eyecatches.


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Apr 4, 2009)

Kamina and Simon = awesome epic bros > Super Mario Bros.

The final battle is epic beyond epic.  As Butterfree said, _galaxies used as shurikens_ means epic awesome.

Libera Me From Hell is my power up music, I feel like I can take anyone on if that music is playing.  It's also remarkable for its mixture of rap and opera, 'operap' if you will.

Kamina is the best character of the series, he is the motivation behind them.  He plays a central role in all of this.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Apr 9, 2009)

The EPICNESS can not be described. The last battle is just pure epicness that is so full of epic that it is oure epic. Yeah. 



			
				Spaekle said:
			
		

> I've seen up to like episode 13 or something; I need to watch the rest.


YOU MUST. The last transformation-thing is awesome. 

I really love the music from the series, and the whole thing is quite nicely done (minus the two horrid flashback episodes).


----------

